# Looking for Remote Coding/Auditing



## erthsvr

I currently work PT a nurse auditor at Fishermen's Hospital in the Florida Keys.  I am looking to add a few more hours, but the census here is too low for the CFO to increase my hours.  I would like to do some remote coding &/or auditing(abstraction) from home.

Heather Denning, LPN, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## msbrowning

Hi Heather,

Try MedAssurant, they have remote coding positions, their site is www.medassurant.com. They even have a position for nurses, I forget what it is called. I think it is called Nurse Chart Reviewer or something like that, but it is definitely a remote coding position.


----------



## ruhood

Heather,
Did you check into remote opportunities with MedAssurant?  I am looking for a remote coding opportunity and have looked at their website.  It looks like a good company, just wish I knew someone who had actually worked for them.
Ruth Hood, CPC (Texas)


----------



## Weezathegreat

ruhood said:


> Heather,
> Did you check into remote opportunities with MedAssurant?  I am looking for a remote coding opportunity and have looked at their website.  It looks like a good company, just wish I knew someone who had actually worked for them.
> Ruth Hood, CPC (Texas)


Hi Heather and Ruth,
I have just had my year anniversary with MedAssurant and I absolutely love it. Very nice company to work for. Work from home, which after 20+ yrs of long hrs, cranky docs, and my gosh not to mention the price of gas now. I decided to start this endevour because my daughter had become a teenager and with the 60+ hrs a wk pulling at hospitals and drs offices I couldn't be here for her. So glad I took the leap. Scary yes, but well worth it. They provide the laptop that you do your coding or auditing on that is of course linked straight to them. You provide the high speed internet, you choose your own hours, 32 or 40. Bi-weekly meetings are via webinars and you have weekly communication with your team leaders. After training you are pretty much set, just make your chart quota, that is set for whichever position you take and the hours you commit to and your good to go.
You can call Dana Opalinsky at 1-800-390-3180 ext 1311 tell her I sent you and she will give you an entrance exam (very,very easy) you send it back, they fedex a laptop to you, she sets you up for the next training webinar and your off to the races. The pay isn't bad either! I worked for Maxim for awhile and they are terrible as far as pay. 
I know I got long winded here but for myself and my family MedAssurant has been a blessing from God. When my daughter graduates I'll decide if I want to get back into the rat race again.
I hope this helps both of you and if I remember right if either of you actually accept a position I think I will action get some kind of referral compensation too. Not telling ya'll this for that reason either! The way EHR is going it much better to be with a company that is been around for a long time.
God Bless and wish you all the best,
Louise Krahn, CPC, CPC-E/M, CPC-ED, CPC-GENSG


----------

